# Grainger vs. Yamayee Book for PE Power - Opinions?



## cfanone (Jul 28, 2013)

Before I post my question, I would like to wish all the best of luck on the upcoming exam. I am taking the Oct 2013 PE Power and feel a bit nervous, but ultimately know that hard work pays off.

I have read many posts on the subject of prep needed to pass the exam. I also took the PPI review course (last year) and the instructor highlighted this particular book. I was curious if any of you have used it or are using the book titled ‘Electromechanical Energy Devices and Power Systems by Yamayee and Bala. I have been using it and am finding that it is an excellent book, good mix of theory and real problems without the heavy math. Most are posting their allegiance towards the Grainger Power Systems book, however, I am not finding that particular book to be as useful as the Yamayee. Has anyone used the Yamayee book ? Opinions?


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 29, 2013)

Grainger


----------



## Ivory (Jul 29, 2013)

cfanone said:


> Before I post my question, I would like to wish all the best of luck on the upcoming exam. I am taking the Oct 2013 PE Power and feel a bit nervous, but ultimately know that hard work pays off.
> 
> I have read many posts on the subject of prep needed to pass the exam. I also took the PPI review course (last year) and the instructor highlighted this particular book. I was curious if any of you have used it or are using the book titled ‘Electromechanical Energy Devices and Power Systems by Yamayee and Bala. I have been using it and am finding that it is an excellent book, good mix of theory and real problems without the heavy math. Most are posting their allegiance towards the Grainger Power Systems book, however, I am not finding that particular book to be as useful as the Yamayee. Has anyone used the Yamayee book ? Opinions?






How can you judge the book's "usefulness" without taking the exam first to see how effective it was?


----------



## cfanone (Jul 29, 2013)

Dark Knight said:


> Grainger


Thank you. Do you have any experience with the Yamayee book?


----------



## cfanone (Jul 29, 2013)

Ivory said:


> cfanone said:
> 
> 
> > Before I post my question, I would like to wish all the best of luck on the upcoming exam. I am taking the Oct 2013 PE Power and feel a bit nervous, but ultimately know that hard work pays off.
> ...


Useful, as in learning the material. The Yamayee book seems to be more intuitive and straight forward. I do not know which book is better for the exam, precisely the reason i am asking.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 29, 2013)

cfanone said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Grainger
> ...




No. I am old school. Used Grainger and whenever I went to it for an answer found it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 30, 2013)

To each their own. I found the latest edition (5 I think?) of Power Systems Analysis to be a bit too comprehensive on certain topics. Meaning the book went into way more depth than what some sample exam questions were asking. After a few discussions on this board, I took some advice and purchased a used copy of edition 4 where only Stevenson had authored the book (not Stevenson and Grainger). I found that copy to be more useful during my studies. But again, to each their own. You have to do what works best for you.


----------



## cfanone (Aug 2, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> To each their own. I found the latest edition (5 I think?) of Power Systems Analysis to be a bit too comprehensive on certain topics. Meaning the book went into way more depth than what some sample exam questions were asking. After a few discussions on this board, I took some advice and purchased a used copy of edition 4 where only Stevenson had authored the book (not Stevenson and Grainger). I found that copy to be more useful during my studies. But again, to each their own. You have to do what works best for you.


Thanks, great add. Could you send me a link to the 4th edition? Is it the book with the yellow cover?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 2, 2013)

cfanone said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > To each their own. I found the latest edition (5 I think?) of Power Systems Analysis to be a bit too comprehensive on certain topics. Meaning the book went into way more depth than what some sample exam questions were asking. After a few discussions on this board, I took some advice and purchased a used copy of edition 4 where only Stevenson had authored the book (not Stevenson and Grainger). I found that copy to be more useful during my studies. But again, to each their own. You have to do what works best for you.
> ...


I believe this is it. And IIRC, I bought the international edition because it was much cheaper (same book basically, just sometimes a different cover). Addall.com was a great resource in finding the best price on reference books.


----------

